# Help picking Goldfish for 60 Gallon?



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Sup guys,

Going to be upgrading to a 60 gallon in a few days due to my 9 year old fancy goldfish out growing her 29 gallon. I have a smaller black moor as well and I figured I can comfortably fit another two. Just unsure which type of goldfish to get, wanna do a diff variety and not the same type.

I've been fish shopping and so far I came across a few that I might do:

- Panda Goldfish (Never seen these before till today, the LFS tells me they are rare and they only get em twice a year. Need to get more info on these)

- Calico Ryukin goldfish (I like the calico colors on these)

- Oranda Goldfish (These get pretty big and would probably limit me to my stock)

Any Ideas guys? Maybe theres a goldfish I haven't seen out there?

Thanks


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I have two Fantail goldfish and they are fun. They live with my common feeder goldfish right now and even though the commons are faster the Fantails have spunk and do pretty well. I'd say they would go well with any other goldfish. I think you're on the right track and 4 would be max with a 60g at least if you are talking life of the fish. 

Just pick whatever seems the healthiest and has the most personality. Good luck.


----------



## snowyfish (Aug 16, 2011)

I love my Orandas, they are really cute. I also have 2 Fantails with them. These can go with your black moor. Great job on your 9 year old goldfish and good luck with your set up. 

Take care


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I kept goldfish for a long time and have a biased towards Black Moors and different types of Orandas. In a 60 gallon you could go with 4 of these if you didn't put anything else in the tank other than some type of algae eater.


----------

